# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  PkOwnage

## pkownage

PkOwnage Home

PkOwnage Discord!

Download Now

#178 Data - Custom Edgeville Home - Login & PK - Ingame PVP Highscores - Killstreaks - Welfare 'Premade' PK Sets - Preloading sets - GE PVP - Clan Wars Safe PK - PVP Tournaments - All 3 Ironman Modes - All Skills Working, Skilling Island, Skilling Pets, Skilling Rewards - All Working Max Capes - 25+ Bosses with Pets - Superior Slayer Encounters - Clue Scrolls & Imbue Scrolls - Player Profiles - Player Owned Shops - Minigames, Weapon Game, Nightmare Zone, Warriors Guild, Pest Control, Barrows (with pets), Fight Caves, Inferno Caves, Chambers of Xeric, Custom Raids - QoL Updates: Keybinds, Skill Guides, Shift Click Dropping, Looting Bag, Rune Pouch, Resizable & Fullscreen, Kill Feed, Veng Timer, Hover Menus, NPC Drop Table, Kills Tracker, Points Tracker, Extra settings. - Doubled Xp & Points Weekends - Vote System - Vote4Donor - Competitive Highscores - Tons of Content - Join us today today for the adventure of a life time!!



PkOwnage not only offers a great PKing experience but also includes a huge variety of bosses, great variety of Mini-games and not forgetting lots of Achievements, Challenges and more for you to face along the way to build your character and become a PkOwnage Legend!

*- PkOwnage Server Features -*

#178 OSRS Data
Netty 4.1.8.
Edgeville OR GE PK - Optional Home!
Optional Combat xp gaining commands - Master, Pure, Zerk etc.
Welfare Premade sets for Login & PK.
PvP Tournament.
Pre-loading sets, gear up and save your set up, then reload quickly when you need it!
XP lock/unlock - Pure's can keep their stats with no worries!
PKP System with Killstreaks!
Ingame top 10 Pker Hiscores!
Double Points & Double XP Weekends.
Optional, Skiller friendly Daily Tasking System.
All skills working - Get your Max capes, there's an Exclusive max cape area!
Motherlode Mine.
Chambers Of Xeric Raids.
Custom GWD Raid.
Superior Slayer Encounters.
Duo Slayer System.
Working Ring of Suffering.
All Raid Items work, Amulet of the Damned, Salve Amulet, Chinchompas & More!
OSRS Orbs, Money Pouch & XP Counter.
Bank Tabs, Searching & Deposit inv/worn.
Lots of Optional settings to toggle.
Shift Click Dropping.
Keybindings
Re-sizable / Full screen mode.
Clan chat, Help Chat & Clan Wars.
Interactive Kill Feed & Entity Feed.
NPC Kills Tracker & Points tracker.
Lots of Achievements & Rewards System.
Refer a Friend System.
Pets Rewarding System, Some Boss pets talking/animated! K'ril, kree, chaos ele, graardor and zilyana pet!
50+ Pets! All OSRS Pets to collect!
Three Optional Iron man Modes - Normal, Ultimate and Hardcore.
Working Looting Bag.
Player Profiles - Spy and compete with friends!
Lots of Shops & Player Owned Shops.
Boss points, Barrows points, Slayer Points & More!
Teleport Interface with tons of areas to explore.
25+ Bosses to defeat including the Wilderness Bosses, Demonic Gorillas, Cerberus, Zulrah, Thermonuclear, GWD, Kraken, KBD & More!
Mini-games such as Pest control, Dueling Arena, Fight caves, Barrows, Weapon Game, Nightmare Zone, Full Raids!
TzHaar Expansion - Mor Ul Rek & Inferno caves!
Lots of Dungeons to explore such as Nieve's Slayer Cave, Fremennik Slayer Cave and more!
::commands - This will tell you every command that you as a Player will need to know!









Screen capture - 8c878e0d454cf271a6272f381ef8b04b - Gyazo

----------


## pkownage

Bump!! thread had been updated come check it out  :Smile:

----------


## pkownage

Bump - Along with all the fixes made recently that can be seen in the Discord Channel and are regularly posted on the forums I've Just posted a new video following the release of the chambers to show off how it works for our players! Please, Come check it out when you have a moment  :Smile: 




PkOwnage 2019 Development Log

----------


## pkownage

bump for pkownage!!

----------


## pkownage

Bump for PkOwnage! Come check us out  :Smile:

----------

